
After vote to kill privacy rules, users try to “pollute” their Web history - Errorcod3
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/04/after-vote-to-kill-privacy-rules-users-try-to-pollute-their-web-history/
======
masonic
arstechnica is one of the few sites that is accurately stating that these
privacy exposures _exist now_ and _stem from during the Obama administration_
(in 2015). It's implied in the wording of this article, but their linked
article from 24 March spells it out better:

"So what has changed for Internet users? In one sense, nothing changed this
week, because the requirement to obtain customer consent before sharing or
selling data is not scheduled to take effect until at least December 4, 2017.
ISPs didn’t have to follow the rules yesterday or the day before, and they
won’t ever have to follow them if the rules are eliminated."

Instead of just implementing the late-term Obama rule that was to take effect
in December or later, we should be pushing for a _more broad_ replacement rule
that also encompasses major content providers such as Amazon, Netflix, Hulu,
and Google/Youtube.

~~~
pitaj
We should be pushing for legislation, on all levels of government. Not
regulation at purely the federal level.

These Dem legislators ho so opposed the changes should push for a law in their
own state which affords their citizens the same protections.

~~~
shawn-butler
In Alaska, the right to privacy is enshrined in the State Constitution...

§ 22. Right of Privacy - The right of the people to privacy is recognized and
shall not be infringed.

I think only Alaska and Hawaii have such state constitutional rights
explicitly listed.

~~~
pitaj
I think privacy is that case only applies to the government's actions, not the
actions of private actors like ISPs.

~~~
masonic
Yes. The ISP-consumer relationship falls under contract law (civil).

------
jimjimjim
The only beneficial thing that trump has done is to make things that seemed
fine while under a "nice" administration show how bad they can be if under a
"nasty" administration.

~~~
tedajax
I've heard a Trump presidency described as a "productive apocalypse" which
honestly I wish we could have avoided entirely but maybe just maybe we'll get
some progress out of it in certain areas in the end.

------
psyc
Sometimes I think there's a day of reckoning coming for many, when tomorrow's
search engines start surfacing what's _already_ on the public internet, about
10x as efficiently as they already do.

------
imhoguy
Does it make sense too pollute the web history against ISP as lot of pages
become available via HTTPS-only transport nowadays? DNS pollution (script)
would be enough IMHO as ISPs capture queries in clear text. Mosty they provide
their own DNS servers too. Domain names plus timestamps tell a lot about ones
online habits. Of course the better option is to use DNSCrypt, VPN or some DNS
tunelling via secure link.

~~~
sintaxi
Until DNS requests are encrypted the domain you are accessing is still
visible.

~~~
seanp2k2
Tunnel DNS over a VPN from your router. This would also avoid Comcast's paid
"suggestions" for typo' domain names.

~~~
Spivak
If you're not running a VPN and just want to purge those 'suggestions' then
you can run a local dnsmasq server and use the `bogus-nxdomain` option.

------
malandrew
One benefit of widespread adoption even if filtering countermeasures exist is
that pollution treatments will cost money to operate, likely undermining
whatever profit they might be making from this.

------
LiweiZ
I was thinking about having a service to mix a group of users' exposed
information so that other parties could not figure out what a user did. Just
like groups of animals do. Very similar to VPN in some way. Anything like this
out there for us?

